
The Importance of Acoustics in Food Storage - tintinnabula
http://www.ediblegeography.com/the-importance-of-acoustics-in-food-storage/
======
nkurz
While the physical CD isn't currently available even through Ebay, through the
wonders of modern technology you can still listen to the full album online:

    
    
      High-sensitivity recordings of various types of insect 
      pests released for the 5th International working conference 
      on stored product protection, 1990.
    
      This is the full and unedited version of the recording.
    
      INRA. Insect noise in stored foodstuffs.
      "Ces vibrations caracteristiques, plus proches de la   
      musique que du bruit, trahissent la presence de tous ces 
      convives invisibles qui ne peuvent se tenir silencieux.
      A.J. Andrieu et F. Fleurat-Lessard."
    
      01. Detecting pests in stored foodstuffs and wood.
      02. Rice weevil larvae in rice.
      03. Angoumois grain moth larvae in maize.
      04. Grain weevil larvae in barley.
      05. Communication signals of termites in wood.
    

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISDgcaBSYQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISDgcaBSYQ)

~~~
agumonkey
The opposite of rain samples on your mind.

~~~
zaroth
Try 2 minutes 4 seconds in...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISDgcaBSYQ#t=2m4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISDgcaBSYQ#t=2m4s)

~~~
agumonkey
I listened to the first quarter. All this squeaks and creaks have just enough
rhythm to induce living form presence lurking closer, which stresses me out.

------
zaroth
Enjoyed the writing style, and had to laugh at; "A fairly select group of
entomologists, including several specialists at the USDA’s Insect Behavior and
Biocontrol Research Unit, have thus spent the past twenty years investigating
the acoustic detection of insect noise."

I love how incredibly broad and infinitely "specializable" our economy is.
Scale enables such wonderful focus.

~~~
aab0
Cowen's law: whatever it is, there's a literature on it. All those hundreds of
thousands of research papers published each year have to be on _something_...

------
zengid
I'm elated at the thought that this ties together my diverse experience: music
production, software engineering, and a job as a bulk-foods manager who had to
deal with spotting worms in the bins. Wow.

~~~
jacquesm
> a job as a bulk-foods manager who had to deal with spotting worms in the
> bins. Wow.

That reminds me of a story about chocolate manufacture that I'd just as soon
forget.

------
jefurii
> Deep in the archives of San Francisco-based Aquarius Records, buried between
> several days’ worth of “laptop glitchery” and “brutal industro-crunch,” lies
> this gem: Insect Noise in Stored Foodstuffs,

Aquarius Records is awesome.

